# Blasting your favorite hole! 4-17



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Just kidding! Went to drop off my car for an oil change today. My twin saw a boil right next to the shop in a canal. Well the gear was in the car so we hit that for 30mins. My machanic said "you goin fishin? Hope you don't catch a dead body!"

It smelled of paint and was nastier than the jordan but at least it was flowing! We saw another boil of a carp while we were there. I was tossing a roostertail spinner in Gold, green, and yellow while my twin threw a white strike king spinner bait. He actually got a bite. A local came by and said he caught a turtle a ways down the canal in the tralior park. He said the carp spawn is great at that spot! Classic. It was at 2700 W. and 2700 S.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

dudes whats up w that you guys didnt catch anything i dont think i have ever seen that from you guys. anyway keep on keeping on and cant wait to get out and do some fishing i still have that one trip down south spring time fishing will be up very soon. tell your bro hi and like i always say watch out for them haters lol. :shock:


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

Certainly not as pretty a place as many of your other posts, but less effort to get there, huh. Fishing is fishing, tho.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I caught a 12lb channel cat downstream 1/2 mile from there about 30 years ago. Lots of white bass and carp too.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

bugchuker said:


> I caught a 12lb channel cat downstream 1/2 mile from there about 30 years ago. Lots of white bass and carp too.


This spot was like 2 blocks upstream of Decker Lake. So were you below Decker?


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Alright maybe 1/4 mile, in the trailer park, my Grandma and grandpa lived in the park, my gp fished almost everyday in the ditch. He caught a 20+ channel cat in the lake, ol' Doug Miller came out and did a story for the news, funny thing is he caught it on a fly rod with garlic cheese.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

bugchuker said:


> He caught a 20+ channel cat in the lake, ol' Doug Miller came out and did a story for the news, funny thing is he caught it on a fly rod with garlic cheese.


Awesome!!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Can i come fish the carp boils with my bow?


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> Can i come fish the carp boils with my bow?


Yes of course...we are heading down to Beaver for the next week so enjoy.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I used to shoot lots of carp in there.


----------

